# 5x5 Questions From A Website



## Penguino138 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello! I would like to buy a 5x5 but am not sure which I should get. I'm referring to this page here: http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=5x5&x=0&y=0

My main question is would it be worth purchasing a v-cube for the price? Is a Qj or Shengshou better? Tiled or stickered? And do the first 2 cubes come with the stickers messed up like that? If it helps, I am a pretty rough solver and have temporarily given up on 4x4 because I tirelessly put my Eastsheen back together after it explodes because of the screws. I just don't want that to happen again.

I hope you can help me answer all of these questions. Thanks


----------



## emolover (Sep 4, 2011)

One answer question thread.

To answer your question. It depends. Do you want to support a monopolising company that will sue for rediculass crap and get a v-cube? Or do you want to support a company that has great cubes and get a shenshou? 

Go for the shenshou.


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 4, 2011)

emolover said:


> One answer question thread.
> 
> To answer your question. It depends. Do you want to support a monopolising company that will sue for rediculass crap and get a v-cube? Or do you want to support a company that has great cubes and get a shenshou?
> 
> Go for the shenshou.


 
I'm not sure what you mean by monopolising company. And why not the QJ? I was interested in them cause tiles seem cool


----------



## cubernya (Sep 4, 2011)

Vcubes wants complete control

And don't get a QJ, those tiles suck and so does their 5x5.


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 4, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Vcubes wants complete control
> 
> And don't get a QJ, those tiles suck and so does their 5x5.



Why does Vcube want complete control? And I'm watching Thrawst's Review. So my question now is, which is actually better? Vcube or Shengshou?


----------



## cubernya (Sep 4, 2011)

Shengshou

And why do you think a company wants a monopoly on the market?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 4, 2011)

V-cubes doesn't want complete control. Verdes just wants his company to benefit from HIS invention. It's his intellectual property. Other companies have the right to release cubes above 5x5x5 if they want. It should just be a unique design. I'm not saying it wouldn't be cool if the Shengshou 6x6x6 was possible to buy, but Verdes feels that it's copyright infringement for a reason.

Even if V-cubes did want complete control over who can use their design, doesn't every company want to prosper? There's nothing wrong with that. The bottom line is that v-cubes are very high quality cubes, and so are shengshou cubes. The v-cube 5 takes a lot more time to break in, and you can't adjust it, but it's not a bad cube at all. People need to stop acting like the V-cubes company is trying to ruin cubing.


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 4, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> V-cubes doesn't want complete control. Verdes just wants his company to benefit from HIS invention. It's his intellectual property. Other companies have the right to release cubes above 5x5x5 if they want. It should just be a unique design. I'm not saying it wouldn't be cool if the Shengshou 6x6x6 was possible to buy, but Verdes feels that it's copyright infringement for a reason.
> 
> Even if V-cubes did want complete control over who can use their design, doesn't every company want to prosper? There's nothing wrong with that. The bottom line is that v-cubes are very high quality cubes, and so are shengshou cubes. The v-cube 5 takes a lot more time to break in, and you can't adjust it, but it's not a bad cube at all. People need to stop acting like the V-cubes company is trying to ruin cubing.


 
So for price and quality and personal stuff (tensioning) Shengshou is the way to go?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 4, 2011)

It's still a matter of personal choice. I'm sure there are people that would much rather have a well broken in v-cube 5x5 than a shengshou 5x5. However, it's probably your best bet to get the shengshou. It will likely be good out of the box, and if you don't like it, you've only spent around $10, rather than $30-ish.


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 4, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> It's still a matter of personal choice. I'm sure there are people that would much rather have a well broken in v-cube 5x5 than a shengshou 5x5. However, it's probably your best bet to get the shengshou. It will likely be good out of the box, and if you don't like it, you've only spent around $10, rather than $30-ish.


Is it likely to NOT break and for the screws to undo themselves? Cause that's my biggest concern.


----------



## emolover (Sep 4, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Is it likely to NOT break and for the screws to undo themselves? Cause that's my biggest concern.


 
No it won't.

Shenshou is better out of the box then a really good V5.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 4, 2011)

It's more likely for that to happen on the shengshou than the v-cube (just because it actually has screws, rather than rivets), but as far as I know, nobody has had problems with this for ANY shengshou cube. I haven't even heard of this happening once with any shengshou cube.


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 4, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> It's more likely for that to happen on the shengshou than the v-cube (just because it actually has screws, rather than rivets), but as far as I know, nobody has had problems with this for ANY shengshou cube. I haven't even heard of this happening once with any shengshou cube.


 
Ok sweet. I think I'll get one. So I have yet another question.... Is Shengshou the best 4x4 to get as well?


----------



## Meep (Sep 4, 2011)

emolover said:


> No it won't.
> 
> Shenshou is better out of the box then a really good V5.


 
lol Opinions

To answer the question, it's a matter of personal preference. The majority of the people who care more about 5x5 seem to agree that a good V5 is the best one available. If you don't care much about it, and simply want an okay 5x5, then the SS is decent for its price.

Don't base your decision on people claiming a company is trying to monopolize a market. That has little to do with the quality of the product, and might not even be true in the first place.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 4, 2011)

emolover said:


> No it won't.
> 
> Shenshou is better out of the box then a really good V5.


 
That's your opinion. I'm sure people would disagree with you. I'm not disagreeing with you though.

Anyway, a shengshou v3 4x4 is a good cube, but again, it's a matter of opinion. I am pretty sure faz uses a dayan+mf8. Some people like the x-cube 4. If you're not a fan of bulky cubes, the mini dayan+mf8 is coming out. It all depends on what you're looking for.

Edit: Meep is absolutely right. Don't base your decision on people claiming that v-cubes is trying to monopolize cubing. Shengshou is great 5x5 according to many people, but you might want a v-cube in the future. There's nothing wrong with having both, and choosing which one you like better. Don't base your opinions of a cube on what other people say either. Use whichever one you prefer.


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 4, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> That's your opinion. I'm sure people would disagree with you. I'm not disagreeing with you though.
> 
> Anyway, a shengshou v3 4x4 is a good cube, but again, it's a matter of opinion. I am pretty sure faz uses a dayan+mf8. Some people like the x-cube 4. If you're not a fan of bulky cubes, the mini dayan+mf8 is coming out. It all depends on what you're looking for.
> 
> Edit: Meep is absolutely right. Don't base your decision on people claiming that v-cubes is trying to monopolize cubing. Shengshou is great 5x5 according to many people, but you might want a v-cube in the future. There's nothing wrong with having both, and choosing which one you like better. Don't base your opinions of a cube on what other people say either. Use whichever one you prefer.


Ok. So in terms of 4x4, I want a decent-awesome cornercutting one. One that doesn't break (like my ES) And one that's pretty cheap because I'm broke.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, the dayan+mf8 is usually a little more than $20. The Shengshou 4x4 varies from about $7-$11

Both of those are good. If you get the shengshou, make sure you get the version 3. I've heard the version 1 and 2 aren't nearly as good.


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 4, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Well, the dayan+mf8 is usually a little more than $20. The Shengshou 4x4 varies from about $7-$11
> 
> Both of those are good. If you get the shengshou, make sure you get the version 3. I've heard the version 1 and 2 aren't nearly as good.


 
Ok. There's sooo many cubes to choose from! I want to buy the Shengshou 4x4 and 5x5 and a stackmat i found for $15 (USD)


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 4, 2011)

You'll probably be happy with them. Again, make sure to get the shengshou version 3. You can always get more cubes in the future if you hate them (for some strange reason).


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 4, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> You'll probably be happy with them. Again, make sure to get the shengshou version 3. You can always get more cubes in the future if you hate them (for some strange reason).


Yep I'll make sure I get the v3. I'm going to get the cubes from 51morefun.com


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 4, 2011)

Shengshou 4x4 VIII and Shengshou 5x5, in my opinion, are the best 4x4/5x5 on the market. Get both, you won't regret it.


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 4, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Shengshou 4x4 VIII and Shengshou 5x5, in my opinion, are the best 4x4/5x5 on the market. Get both, you won't regret it.


Ok will do. And no you're not deciding for me. I want to save money


----------



## Vinny (Sep 4, 2011)

I love how everyone is saying to not get a V Cube 5 because they're pissed at the company. Yeah, the v Cube company it a bit ridiculous with patent infringements at times, but their 5x5 beats all others on the market. Period. 

The V Cube 5 is absolutely worth the price.


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 4, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I love how everyone is saying to not get a V Cube 5 because they're pissed at the company. Yeah, the v Cube company it a bit ridiculous with patent infringements at times, but their 5x5 beats all others on the market. Period.
> 
> The V Cube 5 is absolutely worth the price.



Not according to thrawst's review on the shengshou


----------



## Meep (Sep 4, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Not according to thrawst's review on the shengshou


 
Thrawst is one person, and not particularly someone who does a lot of 5x5.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 4, 2011)

Like I said, many people would much prefer a well broken in v-cube 5 to a shengshou 5x5. That's why I think you should get a v-cube in the future.


----------



## choza244 (Sep 4, 2011)

must people prefers a well broken in V-5 than a Shengshou 5x5 because the V-5 has been in the market for much time and a lot of people have experimented with it to the point of making it almost perfect, the Shengshou is new and nobody has broken in or has experimented a lot like with the V-5, so a fair comparison will be a well broken in V-5 against a well broken in SS 5x5, since the SS is new we will have to wait like at least a year (I think) to see someone with a well broken in SS. btw out of the box the SS is much better, so you can imagine how good this cube could be, if Dan or Meep buy one and broke it in like they do with the Vcube we all could see how good the cube is.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 4, 2011)

choza244 said:


> must people prefers a well broken in V-5 than a Shengshou 5x5 because the V-5 has been in the market for much time and a lot of people have experimented with it to the point of making it almost perfect, the Shengshou is new and nobody has broken in or has experimented a lot like with the V-5, so a fair comparison will be a well broken in V-5 against a well broken in SS 5x5, since the SS is new we will have to wait like at least a year (I think) to see someone with a well broken in SS. btw out of the box the SS is much better, so you can imagine how good this cube could be, if Dan or Meep buy one and broke it in like they do with the Vcube we all could see how good the cube is.



The problem with the Shengshou is that it locks up a fair amount when you get to a certain speed... That's why I switched from my Ghost Hand 5x5. the V Cube 5 doesn't lock up at all, and even if there were a way to break the Shengshou in, I doubt it would suddenly stop all of the lockups. 

I barely even had to break in my V 5. I had it for a few days, and it was meh. Then I did the V5 mod, lubed it with Maru, and it was great. I haven't even really lubed it for about 2 months, and I'm pretty sure the Maru is dried out by now, so my cube is practically unlubed, yet so much better than my Ghost Hand and my friends' Shengshous that I've played with.


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 5, 2011)

Vinny said:


> The problem with the Shengshou is that it locks up a fair amount when you get to a certain speed... That's why I switched from my Ghost Hand 5x5. the V Cube 5 doesn't lock up at all, and even if there were a way to break the Shengshou in, I doubt it would suddenly stop all of the lockups.
> 
> I barely even had to break in my V 5. I had it for a few days, and it was meh. Then I did the V5 mod, lubed it with Maru, and it was great. I haven't even really lubed it for about 2 months, and I'm pretty sure the Maru is dried out by now, so my cube is practically unlubed, yet so much better than my Ghost Hand and my friends' Shengshous that I've played with.


 
Well unfortunately all this doesn't matter right now... I'm sooo pissed. My parents won't let me buy a stackmat, or either of the cubes... Any ideas on how to convince them?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 5, 2011)

Do the screws in V-cube start to undo themselves after a long time? Meaning it starts to get way too loose and maybe even start to pop?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 5, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Do the screws in V-cube start to undo themselves after a long time? Meaning it starts to get way too loose and maybe even start to pop?


 
V-Cubes don't have screws.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Do the screws in V-cube start to undo themselves after a long time? Meaning it starts to get way too loose and maybe even start to pop?


 
It has Rivits, but you can mod it so it has screws.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2011)

I prefer SS 5x5x5 to VCube 5x5x5.

It's much nicer with my technique.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I prefer SS 5x5x5.


 
What does it sound like?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2011)

I.. don't really pay that much attention to the subtle differences in sounds between different cubes.


----------



## Meep (Sep 6, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> What does it sound like?


 
SHKK SHKK SHKK SHKK


----------



## maggot (Sep 6, 2011)

I have to say that I prefer a well broken in vcube... problem is, you have to do a lot of work to get it into a decent shape and much longer for it it perform well. If you don't have a 5x5, I would reccomend getting the SS only because the price of the vcube and it will probably be less frustrating to turn, and therefore, you'd be more inclined to pick it up and solve it... save your wrist and frustration if you are new to this puzzle =)


----------



## unirox13 (Sep 6, 2011)

I've got both, a well broken V5 and a SS 5x5, and I must say that I prefer the SS 5x5. Don't get me wrong, the V5 is amazing, I did the MM&P mod on the corners. Sanded down any extra rough bits on the rest of the pieces, and Lubix'ed it. It's a great cube, but the SS 5x5 just feels so smooth and sexy. It's a teeny bit smaller than the V-Cube, and the corners and edges are rounded more. It fits better in my hand and I find M slice moves much easier to fingertrick, both individual and all 3 as a whole (Rouxduction FTW! lol). 

If you've got the time and cash and really just want to have the name V-Cube in your collection then go ahead, but it's going to take some work before it becomes a nice, quality speedcube. I say go for the ShengShou 5x5. It's amazing out of the box, plus it's adjustable and can be made to fit your liking. I disassembled mine when it first arrived, cleaned out the factory lube and relubed it with Lubix (diff oil), but that was only because I enjoy disassembling and reassembling puzzles. It's a great quality speedcube right out of the box.


----------

